# 2022 in Memoria



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

My least favorite music thread.









Meat Loaf, 'Bat Out of Hell' singer, has died at 74


Meat Loaf, the larger-than-life singer whose bombastic rock opera "Bat Out of Hell" is one of the best-selling albums of all time, has died at age 74, according to a statement on his verified Facebook page.




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

In case I haven't said it lately. Fuck Covid. Fuck fuck Covid.


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2022)

Sad news. Willie's big sister died.









Bobbie Nelson, a country music pioneer and Willie Nelson's sister, dies at age 91


The pianist was a rarity: a female instrumentalist in a honky-tonk band. Though she only recorded one solo album, she played and recorded with her brother for decades. She died Thursday at age 91.




www.npr.org


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2022)

Taylor Hawkins, the longtime drummer for the megaplatinum band Foo Fighters, has died. He was 50, and died in Bogota, Colombia, where the group was scheduled to perform.
Hawkins' death was confirmed by the band in an online post late Friday night. It did not release a cause but called his passing a "tragic and untimely loss."








Foo Fighters drummer Taylor Hawkins dies at 50


The longtime drummer for the megaplatinum band has died. On Saturday, Colombian officials released a statement, saying they found evidence of 10 types of substances in Hawkins' body.




www.npr.org


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 8, 2022)

Country singer Mickey Gilley, best known as the pioneer of the "urban cowboy" style, died Saturday in Branson, Missouri, his publicist Zach Farnum said. He was 86. 









Country singer Mickey Gilley dies at age 86 | CNN


Country singer Mickey Gilley, best known as the pioneer of the "urban cowboy" style, died Saturday in Branson, Missouri, his publicist Zach Farnum said. He was 86.




www.cnn.com


----------



## xtsho (May 26, 2022)

I just heard about this and I have tears in my eyes right now. One of my favorite bands and a big part of some of the best times of my life. And so young at 60.  

I'm devastated.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529901182562340864









Depeche Mode Keyboardist Andy 'Fletch' Fletcher Dead at 60


Rock Hall of Fame musician co-founded the group in 1980 and remained with them for more than 40 years




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2022)

Jim Seals, who as part of the duo Seals and Crofts crafted memorably wistful 1970s hits like “Summer Breeze” and “Diamond Girl,” died Monday at age 80. No cause of death was immediately given. 









Jim Seals of Seals and Crofts, Duo That Ruled ’70s Soft-Rock With Hits Like ‘Summer Breeze,’ Dies at 80


Jim Seals, who as part of the duo Seals and Crofts crafted memorably wistful 1970s hits like “Summer Breeze” and “Diamond Girl,” died Monday at age 80. No cause of death was…




variety.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2022)

I heard this this morning. Really sad. 









'Elvis' Actress and Singer Shonka Dukureh Dead at 44


Charlotte native played ‘Big Mama’ Thornton in Baz Luhrmann’s recent biopic.




www.rollingstone.com





Shonka Dukureh, a singer and actress who recently portrayed blues legend Willie Mae “Big Mama” Thornton in Baz Luhrmann’s _Elvis_, has died at age 44.
The Charlotte, North Carolina native was found dead in her Nashville apartment on Thursday, July 21, according to the Metro Nashville Police Department. The police department confirmed on Twitter that “no foul play is evident,” adding that the actress shared her home with her two young children. A cause of death has not yet been identified.


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2022)

Sunday morning. . . 






Saturday night. . . . .


----------



## topcat (Aug 8, 2022)

Olivia Newton-John. Sept. 26,1948-Aug. 8, 2022. Fought breast cancer for 30 years. Have you never been mellow.


----------



## injinji (Aug 8, 2022)

topcat said:


> Olivia Newton-John. Sept. 26,1948-Aug. 8, 2022. Fought breast cancer for 30 years. Have you never been mellow.


An old timer here is a huge ONJ fan. I know he is hurting tonight.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2022)

Coolio, 'Gangsta's Paradise' rapper, dead at 59 | CNN


Coolio, the '90s rapper who lit up the music charts with hits like "Gangsta's Paradise" and "Fantastic Voyage," has died, his friend and manager Jarez Posey, told CNN. He was 59.




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2022)

Loretta Lynn, the “Coal Miner’s Daughter” whose gutsy lyrics and twangy, down-home vocals made her a queen of country music for seven decades, has died. She was 90.
Lynn’s family said in a statement to CNN that she died Tuesday at her home in Tennessee.
“Our precious mom, Loretta Lynn, passed away peacefully this morning, October 4th, in her sleep at home in her beloved ranch in Hurricane Mills,” the statement read.










Loretta Lynn, coal miner's daughter turned forthright country queen, dies at 90 | CNN


Loretta Lynn, the "Coal Miner's Daughter" whose gutsy lyrics and twangy, down-home vocals made her a queen of country music for seven decades, has died. She was 90.




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 5, 2022)

​


----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2022)

They played an old Terry Gross interview with Loretta on Fresh Air yesterday. It's worth the listen.









'Fresh Air' remembers country superstar Loretta Lynn


Lynn, who died Oct. 4, grew up in poverty in eastern Kentucky and went on to have 16 No. 1 hits. Her life story was portrayed in the 1980 film Coal Miner's Daughter. Originally broadcast in 2010.




www.npr.org


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2022)

anybody wanna see how fast time flies???

eddie van halen died 2 years ago yesterday.


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> anybody wanna see how fast time flies???
> 
> eddie van halen died 2 years ago yesterday.


Damn.


----------



## topcat (Oct 28, 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis b. Sept. 29, 1935. Pioneer of rock & roll and rockabilly. Great Balls of Fire.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2022)

Damn. Only 63 years old.









D.H. Peligro, drummer of legendary punk rock band Dead Kennedys, dies at 63 | CNN


D.H. Peligro, a drummer for punk rock icons the Dead Kennedys and formerly the Red Hot Chili Peppers, died Friday from a head injury, his band announced. He was 63.




www.cnn.com


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2022)

injinji said:


> Damn.


That's a good song but this one will always be my favorite Van Halen. In fact their first album will always be my favorite.


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2022)

topcat said:


> Jerry Lee Lewis b. Sept. 29, 1935. Pioneer of rock & roll and rockabilly.


Jerry Lee would have been well served to keep his mouth shut about his 13 year old wife. He was as big as any of them before his love life came to light. He labored in country music most of the rest of his life just to keep food on the table. He was pretty good at it too.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> Jerry Lee would have been well served to keep his mouth shut about his 13 year old wife. He was as big as any of them before his love life came to light. He labored in country music most of the rest of his life just to keep food on the table. He was pretty good at it too.


13 year old cousin.


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> 13 year old cousin.


Although she was his 2nd cousin. According to Dr Oz that is cool.


----------



## topcat (Nov 30, 2022)

Fleetwood Mac's Christine McVie dead at age 79 (yahoo.com)


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2022)

topcat said:


> Fleetwood Mac's Christine McVie dead at age 79 (yahoo.com)


I've been playing a lot of the old stuff this week.


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2022)

I had meant to post this back when Jerry Lee died, but hadn't seen it until tonight.


----------



## topcat (Wednesday at 7:14 PM)

Jeff Beck was the guitarist's guitarist. And all he wanted to do was play (yahoo.com)


----------



## injinji (Wednesday at 9:13 PM)




----------



## xtsho (Wednesday at 9:17 PM)

Damn


----------



## injinji (Wednesday at 9:27 PM)




----------



## injinji (Yesterday at 11:17 AM)

Damn it.


----------



## injinji (Yesterday at 11:17 AM)

sorry wrong thread


----------

